# How Hot Was Hillary When She Was Young?



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

Damn!  I now see what Bill saw in her...
































Beautiful!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 13, 2016)

8


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

8's pretty good!


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

1st pic she looks like a Russian model.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 13, 2016)

The first and the last two look really hot!


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

Right conservatives?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 13, 2016)

What a skank, how many women was Bill humping back then?


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

BluesLegend said:


> What a skank, how many women was Bill humping back then?



He liked women.  What's wrong with liking women?  Got something against heterosexuality?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> How Hot Was Hillary When She Was Young?



  96.8° Fahrenheit, ± a few degrees, just like everyone else.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > What a skank, how many women was Bill humping back then?
> ...









Except for when it's the trumpster right?  It's Ok for bill to cheat on hilary but it's not Ok for the trumpster to trade his wives in.  Bunch of silly hypocrites.  And no, she's no 8.  A 7 at best.


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

She looked like a  chipmunk with her cheeks full of acorns then, and a diaper-wearing, lesbian career criminal chipmunk now.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> She looked like a  chipmunk with her cheeks full of acorns then, and a diaper-wearing, lesbian career criminal chipmunk now.


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > She looked like a  chipmunk with her cheeks full of acorns then, and a diaper-wearing, lesbian career criminal chipmunk now.



Unnecessary...I already knew you were a mr. mom....no red-blooded American man thinks she's anything but a triple-bagger.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2016)

You actually think this is hot? You are a loser.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> 8


6


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 13, 2016)

Now Hillary was by no means ugly but don't try to make her out to be hot. That's a bad joke.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 13, 2016)

Bout as hot as a trash truck, fully loaded, two days after Thanksgiving...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 13, 2016)

She's a fourteen....on the beer scale.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 13, 2016)

Now she's just an angry old woman...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 13, 2016)

She used to stink at uni - never bathed or showered....ewwwwwwwww


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Damn!  I now see what Bill saw in her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You see what bill was talking about? You like chicks with dicks, too?
I knew you were a faggot


----------



## Tom Horn (Sep 13, 2016)

Tilly said:


> She used to stink at uni - never bathed or showered....ewwwwwwwww



Hairy pits, demanded to keep her maiden name before Willy lost an election because of her.  Thinks a man's pecker is a "snake" to be avoided at all costs...obviously mentally ill and dangerous to be around.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> 8



5 at best.

4 more realistically.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 13, 2016)

KissMy said:


> ......


Another intellectually challenged left wing shill who surrenders in discussion defeat by using the funny button. You're a pussy.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Bout as hot as a trash truck, fully loaded, two days after Thanksgiving...


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 13, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> You see what bill was talking about? You like chicks with dicks, too?
> I knew you were a faggot



Keep your sick, tranny fantasies out of this thread, freak.


----------



## Trump.Stamped (Sep 13, 2016)

7. But I bet she was a bitch back then too


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Damn!  I now see what Bill saw in her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A California 2.

A Portland 7.


----------



## mdk (Sep 13, 2016)

Not really my type. lol


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 13, 2016)

mdk said:


> Not really my type. lol[/QUOTE
> 
> I can feel the love.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 13, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Right conservatives?




She looked pretty good,   but she didn't take care of herself. and ....... I wonder how many of her rivals for Bills attention ended up dissapearing before prom night?


----------

